

People with high IQs really DO see the world differently - kschua
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2331580/People-high-IQs-really-DO-world-differently-Researchers-process-sensory-information-differently.html

======
ignostic
This is the Daily Mail re-hashing a BBC article, but the BBC article kind of
missed the point. That article hit the front page of HN about a week ago.
Daily Mail's article was just amazingly shallow with no new information.

Original paper:

[http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/retrieve/pii/S0960982213...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/retrieve/pii/S0960982213004946)

Some non-paywalled info:

[http://www.bcs.rochester.edu/courses/crsinf/151/13_CenterSur...](http://www.bcs.rochester.edu/courses/crsinf/151/13_CenterSur_2per.pdf)

